# Group looking to add new player in Bucks County PA.



## MrFaust (Aug 5, 2010)

We are currently in the process of playing a rather large long term   camapign and one of our dear friends will not be able to finish the   camapign with us because he is moving out of state. So with that in mind   we are looking to add one more head to the group before he sets off.  We  are a group of 7 peoples who are in our early 20's to mid 30's. We  are a  tight nit group whom all get along quite well and for a number of  us  have been playing together for nearly 15 years. A few of us are  married  with childern whom may be present while we play (just untill  bed time).  We are looking for someone with a good head on their  shoulders and have a  good sense of humor because we like to have a good  time. Thats what  it's all about isn't it? 

Onto the good stuff. The Campaign is my brian child that had taken me   nearly 2 years to construct from scratch. The game takes place in a   completely unique world with interesting characters and an epic sized   plot. We have been playing for about a year and a half so far and we   have yet to reach the half way point so there is plenty of game left to   develope your character. The campaign is more like 60/40   (roleplaying/combat) that is in the mid magic range. 

I am a fair DM and enjoy working with the player to aid them in creating   an interesting character rathed then work against them. I have 15  years  of running games under my belt and I am always open to new  things.

We meet every saturday at my place at 5:30pm till midnight. If you have   any questions or would like to join up please reply or send over a PM. http://www.enworld.org/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=157&day=2009-3-7 is the link to the campaign event here at EN World.

Thanks and Happy Gaming.

_Just a  side note, I am currently working on my next project a D20 Modern   Campaign called Critical Point that we'll be moving onto once the   current campaign is finished. Though that wont be for quite sometime. _


----------



## MrFaust (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, 95 views and no bites. Is it the kids that are scaring everyone away?


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 18, 2010)

Where in Buck's County? Is the game D&D? What edition?


----------



## MrFaust (Aug 18, 2010)

In Warminster, just a mile outside of Doylestown. I would say no more then about 30 mins from Philla. 

We are playing Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition.


----------



## sroach (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Mr Faust,

Not sure if you still have openings, I sent you a private message..


Thanks


----------

